# how do we get gas in Spain



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

We are going to Spain for 5 weeks in winter. At present we have 2 X 6kg propane gas cylinders in our locker and no room for any bigger ones. I am sure that they will not last so please could anybody advise on how we get replacements whilst there. I know Camping Gaz is widely available but I believe it doesn' t come in very large sizes and is expensive. Also I know we could buy a refillable cylinder but the clubs seem to think they are dangerous and again they are very expensive.

If I buy Cepas or Repsol cylinders whilst in spain how would I connect them to my present fittings. We have an X reg'd Lunar Roadstar and I don't think it will have the new fittings everyone is talking about. Please help someone, but it will have to be in easy to understand terms as I'm not very technical minded!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *craigy*. Yes, Camping Gaz can be bought just about anywhere and it does tend to be expensive. To use the Spanish bottles, You would need the Spanish Regulator (below) connecting to your supply pipe. You can buy These bottles at the local Car boot sales and the like. But if you get them officially. You will need to sign a contract for 2 bottles and must have an address.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Craigy,

Is you gas regulator fitted inside the gas locker or do you fit it to your gas bottle?

If your regulator is fitted separate to the bottles you cannot just fit a Spanish bottle and regulator to replace your current setup otherwise you would have two regulators which wouldn't work.

Do you have an external barbeque point, if so buy a Spanish regulator price about 10€ and length of gas pipe, fit regulator at one end and your external gas point connector at the other.


A number of caravanners and MH owners who were long stayers had this problem and the easiest solution was an external gas point.

If on the otherhand your present setup is a gas bottle with a regulator fitted to the top then it is simply a matter of removing the rubber gas pipe from your current regulator and fitting it to a new Spanish one.

By the way we have just spent 7 months in Spain, bought / hired two Repsol bottles cost 42€ (full) now these aluminum bottles can be exchanged from nearly every filling station in Spain unlike the orange bottles which have to be exchanged at a depot, they hold 12kg and just before we returned in July cost around 7€ -8€ to replace.   

Finally you may find as I did that the Spanish gas bottle will not fit in the gas locker so I did like everyone else and left it outside.


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*spanish gas bottles*

Thanks for your replies. This website is brilliant!!

Just to clarify, we have gas bottles with regulators attached, not a regulator point in the van, so it appears we can buy a Spanish regulator over there. Does anybody know if sites such as La Manga have camping shops where you can buy the regulators. Also, when you say you have to sign a contract and have an address, can you give the campsite address? And if you have to purchase 2 bottles what do people do with the gas bottles they have bought from the UK. I imagine if you are staying on the same site for your stay in Spain you could just leave them on your pitch then take them with you when you leave but we will be moving on after the first 2 weeks. If the Spanish bottles are bigger than 6kg they will not fit in our locker so when travelling they would have to be inside the van. I imagine that is not a good thing safety wise.

Maybe we should just use Camping Gaz. HELP!!!


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Craig,

Any Spanish ironmonger called ferretería will sell them or caravan/camping shop in Spain if you know of a nearby one.

I would also think that the filling stations where you can get the bottles replaced will also sell them.

When I bought two bottles I gave our site and pitch number,also take your passport.

By the way when I say buy I mean in fact as you do with Calor bottle you acctually rent the bottles you never own them.

We you are about to leave Spain you can I imagine return them to the depot from which you hired them and receive a refund.

I said the bottles I bought wouldn't go in the front locker but this was in a caravan a MH might be different, it was the guard around the top that acctually stopped the bottle from going in my front locker.

Finally I full agree that this is a brill site.


----------

